# Many prayers for my Grandmother please



## Stazz (Aug 10, 2009)

We need all the prayers possible !!! There can never be too many prayers..
She was rushed into ICU late last night with heart and kidney problems.

Just keep her in your thoughts and prayers please, would be much appreciated


----------



## Isa (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh Stace,
I am so sorry to hear that 
I really hope your Grand-mother is going to be ok.
I will pray for her and you both will be in my thoughts 
Please, keep us updated.


----------



## Stazz (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you sweetheart. I really appreciate it! She is so-so, still waiting for a newer update. She's stable but will be in ICU for a few days still, they can't tell whats happening with her heart and kidneys until swelling goes down from extreme water retention. Thanks for the thoughts xxxx


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Stace Good thoughts and big Prayers going your way for your Grandma and you. Hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 11, 2009)

I went through a bit of that myself this past year. Here's something for your gramma:







Yvonne


----------



## Candy (Aug 11, 2009)

Stace just said a prayer for your grandmother. I know how hard it is when they get sick. ICU will take very good care of her I'm sure. Keep us updated and we'll keep the good thoughts coming.


----------



## Clementine_3 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear this news Stace! Hoping they get everything figured out and your Grandmother gets better soon.


----------



## chadk (Aug 11, 2009)

Any updates??


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 11, 2009)

So sorry Stace...I know how upsetting it can be when a family member gets sick and hospitalized. Keep us posted...


----------



## Gulf Coast (Aug 11, 2009)

I think we will have to wait until late tonight for any updates. Because of the time difference..

I sure hope she has great news.. Nothing like a grandmother in my book!!! They are very special people!! 

Hugs Stace


----------



## Stazz (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for everything you guys !!! You msgs really made me smile  I'll make sure my Gran knows she's getting prayers from allll over the world !!!
Not too much news, she is stable but they're waiting for major water retention to go down before they can see what the damage is to her kidneys and heart.....Its just a waiting game !! I do promise to keep you all updated. I'm staying strong, even though Im so darn far away.... +- 6500km's away !!!! Thanks again ya'll, you know how to cheer me up!


----------



## Stazz (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi guys. Just got an update from my Dad....here's his msg....

"Hi sunshine, I know you are keen to know what is happening with Gran. I phoned the hospital at 11, and they said she was hanging in there, but Alucia phoned me when she was at airport at 1 pm, and she was close to tears, says Gran is definitely not looking good. The first three days were always going to be critical, but the bottom line is that heart is in bad shape, and the kidneys also, not good combinations. I also just spoke to Stefanus, who is going there at 3 pm, but I expect the worst, i don't think she is going to come through this, it is just too much for that old body my angel. "

So yeah....I'm beside myself with worry and tears and crying and anger and all sorts....I need to be with my family but here I am in this freaking desert ! 
I will not give up praying my heart out that she pulls through this, if she does, she'll need round the clock frail care, as she's also now going blind, sounds terrible to live like that.....this may sound terrible, but maybe it is best she moves on, but it will kill me when I get that phone call.

Thanks to all of you my forum friends for your prayers, don't stop praying...my family and I realy appreciate it. xxxx


----------



## Isa (Aug 12, 2009)

Ohh Stace  I am so sorry to hear the bad news, but we never know, maybe she is going to be ok. 
You, your family and your grand mother are in my thought and I pray for you all. 
Please keep us updated.


----------



## Stazz (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes thanks Isa, I won't give up, I will keep praying hard that she does pull through ok. My mom is going to see her tonight, so will have more updates for you guys in the morning. Thanks again honey


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Stace, growing old and the difficulties that come with it is always hard perhaps sometimes even harder on family and friends. Keep strong my friend. My heart goes out to you and yours and my prayers are being sent for the best for your Grandmother.


----------



## Stazz (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks Robyn !! I cry knowing how much support is out there for her  I am trying to stay strong, Nick has been my rock through all this, he's just so amazing, I'm so lucky to have a man like him in my life. My mom went to visit my Gran last night....which was pretty amazing, as Gran is her EX mother in law (my parents have been divorced for 12yrs), but my mom is the only person that could pray over her so much that my gran told her she feels peaceful now, and mom says you can see it. That makes me feel so much better, as yesterday morning Gran told dad she's so scared to die, and he didn't know what to say, but my mom helped her out  Thanks again guys. Will update when I know anything xxxx


----------



## Isa (Aug 13, 2009)

Stace,
Did your mom see the doctor? Do they know if MAYBE she is going to be ok?


----------



## Stazz (Aug 13, 2009)

The cardiologist is supposed to see her today, but he hasn't come as of yet....but I will let you know once I know. There could be a very tiny possibility that she will be ok, but its not looking good right now. I spoke to my Aunt earlier and she was crying saying she doesn't think my gran will make it by the sounds of things. But we will see....we can only wait and pray.


----------



## Isa (Aug 13, 2009)

We are with you and we pray for your Grand-mother Stace


----------



## Stazz (Aug 14, 2009)

Guys, I have great news  My gran is being moved to a normal ward today, she's off one potent drip and will be off the other tomorrow. The cardiologist was so surprised, but says he is very happy with how her heart is doing. Thanks you SOOOOO much for your prayers, God is indeed great !!!!! Some recovery time still for her, and when she's out, she'll need round the clock care. But I am so happy she is going to be ok  Thanks again so much, you have no idea how much your support meant to us


----------



## BigBiscuit (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear this, we will be thinking and praying for you.


----------



## Isa (Aug 14, 2009)

STACEEE I am so glad you Grand mother is going to be ok . I love good news!


----------



## terryo (Aug 14, 2009)

Stace...that is great news....prayera are still coming your way.


----------



## Gulf Coast (Aug 14, 2009)

yay go granny go!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey Stace...I am *SO* glad your Gran is gonna be alright...


----------



## Candy (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear that your grandmother is doing so well. Believe, believe, believe.


----------



## Stazz (Aug 15, 2009)

Lol Janice you make me laugh, go granny go !! Hehe

I spoke to my mom last night, who went to visit her yesterday. She's doing ok in the normal ward - mom just says its sad, because she's very disoriented and she'll never be the same again. She needs to go into frail care now at a retirement village, she'll need round the clock care. But thanks for all your prayers, I won't stop praying for her.
My dad said they had to give her some morphine to calm her down (she hates Doctors, she says they're "full of sex" and she doesn't trust them!) as she was giving them lip - back to her old self in that respect hahaha.


----------



## Gulf Coast (Aug 15, 2009)

lol "full of sex" lol... now you made me laugh.. Glad I could make you laugh..


----------



## Stazz (Aug 15, 2009)

Hahahaha yeah Im not too sure what Gran means by that hahaha


----------



## Isa (Aug 16, 2009)

Stace,
I am sorry that hear that your grand-mother will never be the same again, I pray that she will go better and better  I am also sorry that she will have to go in a retirement home, but sometimes, people are very happy in those homes


----------



## Stazz (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm not too sure Isa. I spoke to my Aunt earlier (Grans daughter) and she said this is what my Gran has feared her whole life, she hates depending on other people so this will be a very very hard time for her to get used to this. Thanks so much Isa, Im also praying that she is alright in the long run, but also that she takes her move into the home more easily than we think she will xxxx


----------



## Isa (Aug 16, 2009)

I am sure it is going to be very hard for her to move, but maybe it will not be that bad, does she know that she will have to go live there?


----------



## Stazz (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah I think she knows, I'm not too sure though. I'm sure they've told her by now. She must just understand as she can't look after herself anymore, and she will be cared for so much by the nurses in the retirement home in frail care. She'll love it in the end I hope !


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Stace, Glad to hear your Grandmother is doing better. All older adults fear having to be taken care of. It is a natural thing. It is an adult giving up control over her life, something she had taken care of for a long, long time. She will become accustom to it and might even find out she likes it once she makes friends. But be prepared for her to complain a lot at first. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll continue to send prayers your way Stace for her to continue to get better and make the adjustment to her new home as smoothly as possible.


----------



## Stazz (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks a million Robyn  I'm amazed at the massive support received by everyone all over the world for my Gran, its truly shows how many good people are out there!


----------



## spring pace (Aug 17, 2009)

hi stace, my mom had to go into critical care a couple years ago, she fell, broke her ankle and then a whole bunch of stuff made her really sick, afterwards she went into assisted living, HATED it, but once she wasnt so weak and got to move around a bit more, started LIKING the attention, especially because she was able to start participating in some activities around her instead of just laying there. sounds like your gran has been a strong woman all her life and if shes got some strength left in her after this bout of illness, i bet shell do just the same. galileo & i are sending angels to help. smiles, spring


----------



## Stazz (Aug 17, 2009)

Gali thank you for that  thats really sweet of you hehe. Sending you angels ans smiles 

Lol OOPS I meant to say thanks SPRING. thanks to Gali too though haha


----------



## Madortoise (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll be thinking of your grandma. Take care of you, too.


----------



## Stazz (Aug 18, 2009)

Aw Mado thank you  I will take care of me too  And Nick, and Tallula!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi Stace, I'm sorry to hear your Gran has to go to the 'retirement' home. I am afraid that will happen to me too because of all the stuff that's wrong with me. It's good that she is not going to die tho...I am happy in that respect. Getting old just isn't any fun...


----------

